# goTTzilla awakens...



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)




----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (ZillaMoto)*

whoa..


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (ZillaMoto)*

i like that...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what color?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (vw.insect)*

i don't like that. where is the air channeled?


----------



## TheTokenHondaGuy (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (M this 1!)*

Very badass Car man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Doesnt even look real.


_Modified by TheTokenHondaGuy at 6:55 AM 2-1-2006_


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*thank you...*

appreciate your open mind ;-)


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (M this 1!)*

well, you are certainly welcome to your opinion...the scoop was not on my original slate, but the fact of the matter is we needed extra cooling for the near 700hp, over an above the larger twin side intercoolers and aux radiator... and after serious study the scoop, open to the engine bay directing air to the turbos and off the firewall and exiting below the car has worked very well. Aesthetics, yep, maybe a matter of opinion, but minimal water ingress in pouring rain, shows a well placed and well designed set-up.
It works, it is what it is...larger than life...like the performance.


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (HarvVAG)*

whoa...indeed, lol.
Drive it the you will say WHOA!!!!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (ZillaMoto)*

i was looking into auxillary radiator as well. you have a front mount at this point i presume. did you one where a side mount used to live? that was my though on location.......just needed to figure out how to get the plumbing working.


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (M this 1!)*

the auxiliary radiator is a high flow-through modified aluminum drag-racing radiator working off the main radiator and actually sitting in front of it. It is important to have high flow through to not block the main radiator and this set-up would have been sufficient for cooling withOUT the scoop if the car was not going to be tracked, or ever driven in slow stop and go conditions. As it will do both being essentially a street legal race car I opted to take the cut...and do the scoop. Esthetic debate asisde I'm glad i did, but it wouldn't be necessary on anything less that what i have.
the side intercoolers, again are custom made about 15% larger than the stock ics in the same location.


----------



## delasol91281 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (ZillaMoto)*

that is the ugliest thing i have ever seen in my life. damn.


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (ZillaMoto)*

dont mind most of the people here. this site seems to be all about being euro, with expensive super rare euro rims. and nothing else.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (vw.insect)*

I'd rock it. 700hp... I don't care what it looks like...


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (KC Jazz)*

I guess the scoop is alright, I'm just not used to seeing one on a TT. I still don't like the spoiler... and I love everything else


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (ZillaMoto)*

Simply badass! So what's it like to finally drive it?


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (JohnLZ7W)*

Thanks John, appreciate your always positive take, irrespective of your personal likes or dislikes








and...What is it like to drive what is arguably the best performance Audi TT on the planet?...yea...it's like that...it IS that!
http://www.gottzilla.com will be upcoming for details.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (ZillaMoto)*

you're going down! my ALMS will be the fastest!!!! o.k., maybe not.......420 is the end number (wife had to put a stop somewhere)


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_you're going down! my ALMS will be the fastest!!!! o.k., maybe not.......420 is the end number (wife had to put a stop somewhere)

420awhp? Stock motor or did you do the rods? Either way; congrats!!!! Del Rio putting up some serious numbers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (TSTARKZ123)*

we're talking 350 crank range right now on stock rods...............but then STG IV will commence








car's not seen dyno time yet


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (ZillaMoto)*

Nicely Done I kinda like the hood setup but still im not to fond of the wing in the back but thats just my opinion









Oh BTW hi everyone im new to the AUDI area im just trying to get alot read up before i buy my TT










_Modified by A2_DeLand at 7:01 AM 2-1-2006_


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (A2_DeLand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2_DeLand* »_
Oh BTW hi everyone im new to the AUDI area im just trying to get alot read up before i buy my TT










you can buy mine.. i will deliver...


----------



## 01TTBoy (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (delasol91281)*

Those with negative comments are entitled to their opinions (although they are wrong...hehe) but that thing is one CRAZY fast machine.


_Modified by 01TTBoy at 1:16 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## CdnTT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (delasol91281)*


_Quote, originally posted by *delasol91281* »_that is the ugliest thing i have ever seen in my life. damn.

don't hate the car cause it's about 100x faster than anything you'll ever own...
That thing rocks!!!!!


----------



## Steve_Soda (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (KC Jazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KC Jazz* »_I'd rock it. 700hp... I don't care what it looks like...









doubt its making 700hp...
i know of two 700hp 20v's...
bobQ's and my old gti.
Edit: not to mention he stated its rocking sidemounts that are 15% larger than factory... pretty small if you ask me...
sorry but the sidemounts in the stock location suck for effeciency...
second, i hope everyone realizes how much flow is involved with a turbo capable of 700hp...
not to mention, to effeciently run the 35-40psi required to make 700hp with something of the likes of a t61 or gt40r, your going to need a serious intercooler setup...
my last setup involved a precision core that was about "200%" larger than the factory intercooler... 3.5"thickx12"tallx31"long


_Modified by Steve_Soda at 10:46 AM 2-16-2006_


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (Steve_Soda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve_Soda* »_doubt its making 700hp...
i know of two 700hp 20v's...
bobQ's and my old gti.
Edit: not to mention he stated its rocking sidemounts that are 15% larger than factory... pretty small if you ask me...
sorry but the sidemounts in the stock location suck for effeciency...
second, i hope everyone realizes how much flow is involved with a turbo capable of 700hp...
not to mention, to effeciently run the 35-40psi required to make 700hp with something of the likes of a t61 or gt40r, your going to need a serious intercooler setup...
my last setup involved a precision core that was about "200%" larger than the factory intercooler... 3.5"thickx12"tallx31"long

_Modified by Steve_Soda at 10:46 AM 2-16-2006_

this isn't running a 20V 1.8T. It is using the 3.2V6 motor with the HPA turbo package. It actually only dynoed 542whp so its just a bit below 700 crank hp. See here for more details http://www.hpamotorsports.com/...o.htm


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (TSTARKZ123)*

Nice dino


----------



## Steve_Soda (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (A2_DeLand)*

sooo... an hpa 3.2 then...
10-4 on that...
its still ugly as sin lol


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*Amazing how everyone is an expert on something they personally are not invoved with...*

All published tests/dyno on this car was in VALET mode btw for the record.
Secondly, HPA will never publically state anything over 650hp for this car.
Third esthetics are a matter of personal choice. But you won't hear me bash others as is SO freely done here.
Fourth...there is not another Audi TT (based) that matches this car in overall performance. Period. (and tell me about the BiMoto, this car outhandles that car so completely as to be silly, nor the Bullet which is not really an Audi TT at all...in fact there are few cars that do.
Fifth. I own it. I drive it. I enjoy it. THAT is what matters.


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: Amazing how everyone is an expert on something they personally are ... (ZillaMoto)*

Your car is definately the hottest TT out there right now. It's funny that most these guys don't seem to understand how powerfull it is.
Don't let the over opinionated Vortex guys get you down, but don't expect them to swing on your nuts like the AW guys either.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Amazing how everyone is an expert on something they personally are ... (Wolk's Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolk’s Wagon* »_
Don't let the over opinionated Vortex guys get you down, but don't expect them to swing on your nuts like the AW guys either.









Like how we don't swing on your nuts anymore Mr APR.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Amazing how everyone is an expert on something they personally are ... (QuickK03Crap)*

so your car is this...but in a differnet shell?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Amazing how everyone is an expert on something they personally are ... (HarvVAG)*

that is his car.............with a new hood


----------



## Mr Johann Vegas (Jun 10, 2004)

I wanted to ask a couple of questions about the Haldex unit in your car. In the USCC (Sport Compact Car), the editors write that HPA modified the unit to send (if I remember correctly) 65% of torque to the rear. How? At full lockup, the unit can only result in a 50/50 split, so how did you get the extratorque transfer?
PS, I kinda dig the scoop. Badass.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Mr Johann Vegas)*

that must be a misprint......because, it's technically impossible to get more that 50% due to going thru the front tranny first.


----------



## Mr Johann Vegas (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_that must be a misprint......because, it's technically impossible to get more that 50% due to going thru the front tranny first.

I figured, but with HPA you never know. Marcel has done some crazy things.


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Mr Johann Vegas)*

The quoted 65% rear bias is a misprint in a sense. In anycase the Haldex in my car is a one-off custom program done by Haldex for this project which takes in account the more competitve/aggressive purpose, the prodigious power, he change in suspension, brakes, weight and Quaife front LSD. The rate, limit and onset of bias/split differential frt-rear is much more aggressive in its programming....making the off the shelf "race" haldex unit available seem civil by comparison.
There is no other Audi TT that comes close to his one in handling and putting the power to the wheels as the conditions and purposes dictate.


----------



## stiWRXtypeR (Jun 24, 2005)

that hood ruins the car i think but if he likes it i guess...


----------



## CHRG_IN (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (stiWRXtypeR)*

Let me chime in and give you props for the cleanest race car with plates I have seen this side of "S car Go's" 1973 911 twin turbo GT club racer with plates.
I’ve seen the videos and the car in person and it is over the top, but having driven the 540 whp Del Rio 20V I think it would be a very interesting race. 
I think you are pushing more power but at the cost of some much needed weight in your case, your extensive exhaust, roll cage (much needed), VR6, all your turbos + plumbing , fuel cell, I’ve got to believe this will all add up on the scale. As we all know weight kills speed so I think it would be a very interesting day at the track to see. Now if you could get a couple blown R32’s and a few Porsches I think THAT would be a great issue for European Car.
As far as fit and finish all I can say is that Del Rio builds race cars….They work great and make power, but their not for show cars.
This car looks like somebody at Audi built a new prototype. All the detailing is spectacular, even the ALMS red leather roll cage padding.
As for the scoop, it might be a needed function but that’s your call, it is your car after all.
The rear wing is a thing of engineering beauty in person, not for my car but appropriate for your application.













































_Modified by CHRG_IN at 9:10 PM 2-21-2006_


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (CHRG_IN)*

Thank you for your knowledgeable comments. They are greatly appreciated and all taken to heart with respect and agreement, even in your fair criticisms.
Weight IS an issue. The car is admittedly heavier than I would ideally like it, but with prudent pruning still weighs in LESS than the actual wet weight of the stock 225, a true feat considering what has been added. Importantly, this car is not an all-out race car, if so, then much of the niceties would not be there. As in everything, there is a give and take for what you are after.
You understand what I was going after, when you recognized the factory prototype approach to this project..and truth be know the VW's at SEMA were made possible, partly inspired and fueled in concept, with an eye of admiration/respect/knowledge from VW-Audi Group...of and by THIS car.


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (stiWRXtypeR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stiWRXtypeR* »_that hood ruins the car i think but if he likes it i guess...









Oh I don't think he likes the looks of it per say, it was just something that had to be done to get the heat out of the engine bay.


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Wolk's Wagon)*

I think that the car is Georgous, I didnt like the hood at first but after looking at it for a little bit it kinda grew on me, Its awsome that the car is so setup but still Running Plates....It gives me a little more inspration to not buy anything for my Jetta or cabby and all out save for my Yellow (or blue) TT 3.2 Quattro Soft top








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Half way there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just a few more months and ill be there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Being working on VW's for about 6 and a half years now (sense i was 14) I have to give mad mad props to ya for a Beautiful car, and cant wait to Finally enter the Audi Era LOL








Also do you happen to have more Pics of The TT Would really love to see some Different angles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (ZillaMoto)*

Love this car- function over form. One of the few cars that actually needs a rear wing and huge hood scoop! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Johann Vegas (Jun 10, 2004)

All I can think about is the Gross Display of Horsepower, where you lit up all 4 tires in the craziest donuts I have ever seen, bar none.


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (Mr Johann Vegas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Johann Vegas* »_All I can think about is the Gross Display of Horsepower, where you lit up all 4 tires in the craziest donuts I have ever seen, bar none.

Yeah where are the links to the vids of this car? The only one I seen was the huge 4 wheel smoke show- drift! Watched that one a ton of times and showed it to lots of people.


----------



## Peta (May 8, 2005)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*

i like it..the car actually needs the wing and scoop...its not like its a civic with an intake and an exhaust...it actually has a function. more importantly he is the one that has to drive it everyday not us. looks good dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

what kind of front facsia is that? its friggin sweet


----------



## tomodachi (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (ZillaMoto)*

It's nice to see that you have gotten your car back from HPA. Too bad I didn't get a chance to check it out the finished product at HPA. I remember the day when I dropped by HPA to inquire about the KW V3's and the interior of goTTzilla was gutted.
Have fun driving it!


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: goTTzilla awakens... (tomodachi)*

so uhh pic, vids????? WTF


----------

